# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Jack Webster

## Perdita

CORONATION Street baby Jack Dobbs â the centre of a tug of love between Kevin Webster and Tyrone Dobbs â is to have his name changed.

Tyrone (Alan Halsall, 28) was devastated after discovering Kevin (Michael Le Vell, 46) is Jackâs father after his affair with Molly.

Since then Kevin has raised Jack on his own. Now he will change Jackâs name to Webster to make him one of his clan.
A show insider said: âAfter months of raising him Kevin decides to make it official.

----------


## Siobhan

Is that possible?? I know in Ireland what you have on the birth cert staying like that until a)child is over 18 and can change it legally or b) as a girl they get married and change the name that way...

----------


## tammyy2j

I'd love for Jack to really turn out to be Tyrone's baby a mistake or mix up with the test results

----------


## layla

Without Mollie, I would think he will have to go to court, to put a claim in to prove that Jacks is his child and not Tyron's.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is recasting young Jack Webster just in time for a major storyline.

Jaxon and Maddox Beswick have played Kevin Webster and Molly Dobbs's young son since 2010, but Kyran Bowes is taking over the role beginning on May 11.



The new Jack's arrival on the cobbles will be a dramatic one, as he's immediately thrown into a very dangerous situation.

Fresh off the controversial kidnapping storyline, poor Jack will need rescuing from Jenny Bradley when he gets in the way of an oncoming Blackpool tram.

Jenny spots a rash on Jack's neck
Â©  ITV
(The original Jack)

Even Jack's birth caused controversy in Corrie, as he was conceived during Kevin and Molly's affair.

----------

Dazzle (02-04-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Dont they normally change them after they have not been seen a while

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is set to air a life-threatening sepsis storyline for Kevin Webster's son, Jack (Kyran Bowes).

The ITV soap is plotting to show Jack contract the disease after getting a graze on his knee, later falling ill while in the care of half-sister Sophie.

His life will hang in the balance as Kevin (Michael Le Vell) is faced with the heartbreaking prospect of amputating Jack's leg in order to save his son's life.

Corrie has also been working with the UK Sepsis Trust in order to ensure accuracy with the storyline.

"Stories like Jack's remind us of the devastating cost of sepsis," the organisation's chief executive Dr Ron Daniels said (via The Mirror).

"The condition affects 250,000 people every year in the UK and claims 44,000 lives â more than breast, bowel and prostate cancer, and road accidents combined.

"It's incredible Coronation Street is raising the profile of a condition which affects so many people yet until now has been poorly recognised."

Jack was recently involved in the now-concluded Pat Phelan storyline, where the youngster was offered money by the villain to be set free from Gary Windass.

Meanwhile, over the weekend Corrie was the big winner at the British Soap Awards, taking home a haul of six prizes including Best British Soap.

Connor McIntyre won Villain of the Year for his turn as Phelan, while Lucy Fallon won two acting awards for playing Bethany Platt.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

does jack lose his leg?

----------


## emerald

It looks like he loses his foot, which is going to be devastating and not something I'm looking forward to watching, especially as Jack is only about 8.

----------


## Perdita

> It looks like he loses his foot, which is going to be devastating and not something I'm looking forward to watching, especially as Jack is only about 8.


Once again I take my hat off to Corrie for raising this storyline with all the devastating consequences of the illness not being detected in time ... Jack will be 8 in September .. Kyran  who plays him is actually 11 years old and I am glad he has that bit more maturity to play a character who will have to undergo an amputation ..  :Sad:

----------

lizann (09-07-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think so far the best acting is this storyline is being done by the little fella who is playing Jack 

No Anna or Rosie to return to see him

----------


## lizann

> Once again I take my hat off to Corrie for raising this storyline with all the devastating consequences of the illness not being detected in time ... Jack will be 8 in September .. Kyran  who plays him is actually 11 years old and I am glad he has that bit more maturity to play a character who will have to undergo an amputation ..


i thought maybe quick miracle cure but no corrie having the balls to take his foot

----------


## Perdita

> I think so far the best acting is this storyline is being done by the little fella who is playing Jack 
> 
> No Anna or Rosie to return to see him


Characters that have left for whatever reason never return for whatever .. funerals, weddings, serious illness ..  the actors might not always be available and I think that once they have left, it is easier for the writers to forget about them as I guess most of the time the actors would not be able to return

----------

tammyy2j (12-07-2018)

----------


## lizann

has anyone rang or facebooked rosie?

----------


## Perdita

> has anyone rang or facebooked rosie?


Who? --- Once a character leaves they rarely get mentioned .. so I do not expect to hear the name Rosie again until shortly before Helen is due back to filming  ..

----------


## emerald

I didn't think they'd actually show his amputated leg after the operation but I suppose they needed to get us used to it.  It'll be hard to look at, that's for sure.  I wonder how they achieved that effect - is it a prosthetic leg,with the real leg being hidden or some kind of CGI?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Characters that have left for whatever reason never return for whatever .. funerals, weddings, serious illness ..  the actors might not always be available and I think that once they have left, it is easier for the writers to forget about them as I guess most of the time the actors would not be able to return


A rare mention would be nice

----------


## Perdita

> A rare mention would be nice


Yes, it sure would be however in soapland that usually means a character is returning soon when that happens   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

If any Coronation Street fans were wondering how Jack Webster's foot amputation was made to look so real, get ready for a peek behind-the-scenes.

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/coronat...-jack-webster/

Corrie has shared a pre-special effects clip of the tearjerking scene on their official Twitter account.

In the footage, viewers can see little Jack (played by Kyran Bowes) wearing a special green VFX prop on his leg. As the scene progresses, it flicks back and forth from computer-generated wound to acting aid.

In case you were wondering how it was done. Time to big up ����our amazing post-production team here at Coronation Street. 



Here's their fantastic vfx work on little Jack's sepsis storyline. #Corrie

9:00 PM - Jul 28, 2018
1,973
435 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy
Fans had been arguing online about the scene ever since it aired earlier this month. Was it a digitally-rendered effect or clever make-up?

Well, now we know. But how did Jack end up with the injury in the first place?

The gripping storyline began when Jack contracted sepsis after grazing his knee playing football.

However, half-sister Sophie didn't think much of the accident and sent her brother to school anyway.

But Jack's condition deteriorated rapidly and he was found slumped at the bottom of the stairs after being sent home by teachers.

Rushed to hospital, Jack's dad Kevin was forced to make the heartbreaking decision to amputate his son's left foot in an episode in early July.

After the show, fans praised the soap on social media for raising awareness of an important health issue.

Unsurprisingly, many found the scene where Jack uses his wheelchair for the first time particularly traumatic.

Obviously upset, Kevin is comforted by his beaming son, who says, "It's okay, Dad. You don't need to be sad. Look!" before proceeding to spin around the hospital room in his flashy new wheels.

No, you're crying!


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

i know jack is a big footy fan but have some sensitivity as everyone talks about footy around him despite him having lost his foot, give him time to adjust if that can happen ever

----------


## emerald

It's the kind of situation where it's very hard to know what to say to Jack or how to comfort him.  I like how they've brought in a mentor/role model for him, someone who can joke about his disability rather than talking about it in hushed tones.

----------


## tammyy2j

Kyran Bowes is very good as Jack

----------

lizann (29-11-2018), Perdita (29-11-2018)

----------


## Perdita

> Kyran Bowes is very good as Jack


Yes, he is, I am glad they gave him a meaty storyline

----------

tammyy2j (04-12-2018)

----------


## swmc66

Good on Jack!

----------

lizann (20-12-2018), Perdita (20-12-2018), tammyy2j (19-12-2018)

----------


## Katy

Bless him standing up to the bully that was Phil! Him and Liam were quite cute together in the school play.

----------

swmc66 (24-12-2018)

----------

